# XML aus POST parameter



## PhantomXXL (21. Mrz 2005)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung wie ich ne XML Datei die sich im Parameter versteckt hält Parsen kann?

Ich finde leider überall nur Sachen um dies mit URLs oder lokalen XML-Datein zu bewerkstelligen. Jedoch wird die XML per POST übergeben, und da x-prozesse laufen könnten fällt zwischenspeichern auch aus.

Also ich hab den String xmldata, wie krieg ich das nun in nen SAXBuilder o.ä.?


----------



## foobar (21. Mrz 2005)

Du mußt aus dem String einen  ByteArrayInputStream machen und diesen an die DocumentBuilderFactory übergeben.

```
String s = "<foo><bar></foo>";
ByteArrayInputStream in = new ByteArrayInputStream( s );
```


----------



## PhantomXXL (21. Mrz 2005)

```
The constructor ByteArrayInputStream(String) is undefined
```

das hab ich ja auch schon gefunden, aber geht leider nicht ...


----------



## Roar (21. Mrz 2005)

new Bla(s.getBytes()); !!
ansonsten kannst du auch ne inputsource erstellen, und nen stringreader benutzen


----------



## PhantomXXL (21. Mrz 2005)

```
SAXBuilder builder = new SAXBuilder();
ByteArrayInputStream in = new ByteArrayInputStream(xmldata.getBytes());
Document doc = builder.build( in );
```

der vollständigkeit halber nu gehts


----------



## foobar (22. Mrz 2005)

Sorry, das getBytes() hab ich in der Hektik vergessen.


----------



## Bleiglanz (22. Mrz 2005)

nimm als input für den Parser lieber einen 

StringReader sr = new StringReader(eingabestring);

dann sparst du dir etwaige encodingprobleme bei bytes usw.


----------

